# Colections - what to do?



## ak768 (Nov 26, 2008)

My father has a rather extensive plane collection - all stanley/bailey - and sad to say that he is getting on in his years and we the family are wondering what to do with it. We really don't want to piece it out and are thinking about a museum. What have you guys done or what are your thoughts on this.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

If there is no need to recoup the dollar value of the collection, then I think a museum is an excellent idea. I would, however, offer some cautionary advice. Find a museum that displays artifacts of this sort. Speak with the curator to learn if they have an interest in displaying the collection. Many, many museums own vast collections of material that never see the light of day, either because of a lack of display space or it is a duplication of something already on display or it is not the type of material that fits the museum's mission. Many people donate family items to historical societies or museums with the idea that thier kids will be able to visit grandma's homemade quilt forever, only to find that it never gets displayed and in fact cannot be visited at all. Some museums will sell off items at auction if they see no future need for them. If you find a museum willing to display the collection, arrange the donation as a permanent loan with the caveat that it must be displayed and if removed from public exhibit that it must be returned to the family.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe you could post some pics of the planes here, so we could see if it's a good collection or not. Some of us might even offer you a good deal!:huh:

You could auction them off at a renowned auctioneer firm.:detective:

Or post them, one by one, on Ebay. It would be a feat, but maybe worth it, depending on their quality. The planes' value could triple just because it would have the factory box it came with, if you have some of them.:yes:

Some planes priced at $5.00 in 1900, could be worth as much as $5000, ex. #164 - Low Angle Smoother. A #62 Low Angle Jack Plane is worth $200. A #64 Low angle plane is worth more than $2000. Most Bedrock planes are worth from $100 to $300 depending on the size and type. A #45 or #55 Multi-plane is worth today around $500. A #2 Corrugated is worth more than $1000. A #1 could be worth as much as $1500. A #5 1/4 Corrugated could fetch more than $500. A #10 1/4 rabbeting plane could fetch $1000 and more. A #52 chute board and plane can fetch more than $2500.:blink:

Lets just say some planes mentionned above are rare planes.

But giving them away at a museum is probably a very bad idea in my opinion. :thumbdown::no:

"plane" questions' I've got answers!:icon_smile:

Pete


----------



## ak768 (Nov 26, 2008)

*further info*

Ebay - out of the equation. i use to deal with it in my radio collection but its not the same so choose not to deal with it. Don't really have the time eitheras there are over 100 planes in total.
collection is in Kansas so auction house is pretty much out. Don't think it will get the draw as its not close to a metro area. Fees would eat up a major portion of incoming revenue. The collection does include some rare and hard to find planes. Would really like to see them stay in the family for now and the reason behind the museum is so that they are somewhat protected. I think it is possible to have them at a museum and have them still be "owned to where they cannot get rid of them. Let me know if i'm wrong.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

As others have said be very careful if you donate them. There was a family named Marshal that lived in a town called Marshalton near me. The last living descendant was a bachelor with no kids, so he donated the big house and all it's contents and all the money to the historical society. They sold everything. The house was completely remodeled, a huge barn was built close by, and now it's a business for boarding horses


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

The high school shop classes in this country are slowly disappearing due to lack of materials and tools. You might not get much $$ for them, but you will be helping keep our trade alive and well. Some of those planes would also look good sittin' on the shelves of non-woodworking family members.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> If there is no need to recoup the dollar value of the collection, then I think a museum is an excellent idea. I would, however, offer some cautionary advice. Find a museum that displays artifacts of this sort. Speak with the curator to learn if they have an interest in displaying the collection. Many, many museums own vast collections of material that never see the light of day, either because of a lack of display space or it is a duplication of something already on display or it is not the type of material that fits the museum's mission. Many people donate family items to historical societies or museums with the idea that thier kids will be able to visit grandma's homemade quilt forever, only to find that it never gets displayed and in fact cannot be visited at all. Some museums will sell off items at auction if they see no future need for them. If you find a museum willing to display the collection, arrange the donation as a permanent loan with the caveat that it must be displayed and if removed from public exhibit that it must be returned to the family.


Excellent post!

G


----------

